# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  मंच की प्रगति के लिए बढ़ाये अपने कदम

## Loka

दोस्तों इस सूत्र में आपको ये बताना है की आपने मंच की प्रगति के लिए कोनसा कदम बढाया है जैसे :-
सोशल साइट्स पर मंच के बारे में जानकारी देना या लिंक शेयर करना, 
अपने दोस्तों को बताना व उनको मंच ज्वाइन करवाना, 
किसी सूत्र को लाइक या शेयर करना,
किसी ब्लॉग या साईट पर मंच या सूत्र की जानकारी देना व लिंक देना, 
अपने दोस्तों को या अपने साथ काम करने वालों को ईमेल से मंच के बारे में जानकारी व लिंक सेंड करना, 
whatsapp ग्रुप या किसी अन्य ग्रुप से मंच की जानकारी अधिक से अधिक लोगों तक पहुँचाना,

इस तरह कुछ अन्य कार्य भी है जैसे :-
फोरम पर ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र का निर्माण करना,
ऐसे सूत्र जो अन्य कहीं ना हो,
मौलिक सूत्र जिस पर भ्रमण करने के बाद अतिथि सदस्यों का मन हो की वो भी मंच ज्वाइन करें व कुछ प्रश्न करें सूत्र रचियता से,

और भी बहुत से तरीके है जिनसे आप मंच को प्रगति पर पहुंचा सकते है |


*आप को इस सूत्र में बताना है की आपने आज क्या किया मंच की प्रगति के लिए, जरुरी नही है की आप रोज कुछ करो, पर जब भी कुछ करो तो इस सूत्र में उसकी जानकारी दो ताकि अन्य सदस्य भी सीखें की मंच की प्रगति के लिए वो क्या कर सकते है |*

----------


## ravi chacha

लोका जी मेरी जानकारी के अनुसार आप को हिंदी नही आती थी लेकिन अब ये चमत्कार केसे हुआ ?

----------


## Krishna

> लोका जी मेरी जानकारी के अनुसार आप को हिंदी नही आती थी लेकिन अब ये चमत्कार केसे हुआ ?



सब समय का फेर है भाई मेरे .....................

तकनीक बहुत आगे पहुँच गयी हैं |

----------


## Aeolian

सूत्र का बेड़ा गर्क करने के लिए मंच के पूर्व अधिकारी बहुत सजग रहते हैं .. 
राष्ट्रपति से पूछे गए प्रश्न का उत्तर ..  चपरासी और दरबान यदि देने लगेंगे तो प्रश्न पूछने वाले के साथ इन्साफ तो नहीं होगा ..



मंच की प्रगति के लिए सबसे पहले ऐसी प्रथा को बंद किया जाना चाहिए ..
जिससे प्रश्न किया जाए वही उत्तर दे ..

----------


## Aeolian

इस मंच में मैं प्रायः प्रविष्टिकर्ताओं को प्रोत्साहित करता हूँ 
समय समय पर मंच के पैटर्न से अलग हो रही प्रविष्टि पर खिचाई भी करता हूँ

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मंच की प्रगति के लिए सबसे पहले ऐसी प्रथा को बंद किया जाना चाहिए ..
> जिससे प्रश्न किया जाए वही उत्तर दे ..


प्रिय पोते क्यों करता है अप्रिय बात?
मात्र इतना लिखना ही काफी था।
स्मार्टी जी उत्तर लिख दिया तो बात नही।
आपको अच्छा न लगा तो मेरे नन्हे यार संयत भाषा को उपयोग लाओ न।
इस से आपका व पढ़ने वालों का भी मन प्रसन्न।

----------


## Krishna

angelic  किसी का कुछ न कहना उसको गूंगा साबित नहीं करता |


राधे राधे ...........

----------


## Ranveer

ऐसा प्रतीत होता है मंच के कुछ पुराने सदस्य नए नए नाम या पहचान से आते हैं । 
तो सुझाव ये है कि वे ऐसा न करके अपने पुराने और रियल प्रोफाइल से आएंगे तो इससे कई अन्य पुराने सदस्य भी प्रोत्साहित होंगे और फिर से एक अच्छा माहौल बनेगा।

----------


## anita

> ऐसा प्रतीत होता है मंच के कुछ पुराने सदस्य नए नए नाम या पहचान से आते हैं । 
> तो सुझाव ये है कि वे ऐसा न करके अपने पुराने और रियल प्रोफाइल से आएंगे तो इससे कई अन्य पुराने सदस्य भी प्रोत्साहित होंगे और फिर से एक अच्छा माहौल बनेगा।



जी बात तो सही है गर वो नए नाम से आते भी है तो वो अपनी पुरानी पहचान को जाहिर कर सकते है ताकि सभी सदस्य उन्हें पहचान सके और मंच को सहयोग करे

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> लोका जी मेरी जानकारी के अनुसार आप को हिंदी नही आती थी लेकिन अब ये चमत्कार केसे हुआ ?


सब मंत्र शक्ति का चमत्कार है अनीता जी का।

----------


## Harpreet

मान्ययभर आपके फोरम में यथाशक्ति अपना योगदान दूंगा।

----------


## Loka

> मान्ययभर आपके फोरम में यथाशक्ति अपना योगदान दूंगा।


स्वागत है आपका

----------


## spiderman

मंच पर वयस्क विभाग भी जोड़ दिया जाए तो मंच के थोड़े बहुत चलने की उम्मीद है ....

----------


## ravi chacha

> मंच पर वयस्क विभाग भी जोड़ दिया जाए तो मंच के थोड़े बहुत चलने की उम्मीद है ....


और .................................फिर  ?

----------


## spiderman

> और .................................फिर  ?


फिर मंच उन्नति की डगर पर चलेगा और क्या

----------


## bndu jain

> मान्ययभर आपके फोरम में यथाशक्ति अपना योगदान दूंगा।


महोदय , आपके फोरम नहीं - अपने फोरम की प्रगति के लिए यथाशक्ति अपना योगदान दूंगा।

----------


## bndu jain

> मंच पर वयस्क विभाग भी जोड़ दिया जाए तो मंच के थोड़े बहुत चलने की उम्मीद है ....


और भी गम है जमाने में ...................

----------


## abc1979

> मंच पर वयस्क विभाग भी जोड़ दिया जाए तो मंच के थोड़े बहुत चलने की उम्मीद है ....



ha ab ye hi bacha hai is manch ke liye


lo dekh lo aadha vyasak to ho hi gya hai 

kaise kaise Ad aa rahe hai ab yaha pe

----------


## spiderman

> ha ab ye hi bacha hai is manch ke liye
> 
> 
> lo dekh lo aadha vyasak to ho hi gya hai 
> 
> kaise kaise Ad aa rahe hai ab yaha pe


कमाई के लिए अब कुछ तो करना ही पड़ेगा ..

----------

